
Red meat increases death, cancer and heart risk study says - ukdm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17345967
======
nandemo
This is useless without a link to the actual study.

PS: The LA Times article is more informative:

[http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-red-
meat-20120313,0,5654...](http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-red-
meat-20120313,0,565423.story)

and contains a link to the study:

[http://archinte.ama-
assn.org/cgi/content/full/archinternmed....](http://archinte.ama-
assn.org/cgi/content/full/archinternmed.2011.2287)

